

Dragit – Direct manipulation of data graphics - areski
http://romsson.github.io/dragit/

======
couchand
Can you explain why you might choose to use this instead of a more standard
method such as a Voronoi tessalation [0]?

[0] [http://bl.ocks.org/mbostock/8033015](http://bl.ocks.org/mbostock/8033015)

~~~
jszymborski
(1) It lends itself to the web because it's FAR more interactive

(2) There is far too much to grok all at once with that Voronoi example... way
too much clutter. I understand how to read it, but I definetly think this one
is a very good interactive illustration.

------
simonb
An unfortunate limitation of dragit seems to be that all state is global and
therefore you can't have more than one such chart on a single page.

